# Diabetes Tech - your experiences and reviews wanted!



## everydayupsanddowns (May 13, 2022)

Are you using an app, a Freestyle Libre, CGM or insulin pump or other tech to help you manage your diabetes? 

Diabetes UK is planning a new section of the website, and would very much like your experiences and reviews. We’d love to hear from people with all types of diabetes.

Please share your review on the form below for the new My Tech section of the Diabetes UK website which is coming soon.  

https://forms.diabetes.org.uk/my-tech-review


----------



## mikeyB (May 18, 2022)

Done.


----------



## Anne Aberdeen (Jun 8, 2022)

T1D using a freestyle Libre II.  I find that my blood glucose finger prick and the Libre can be very different.  Whilst I know there is a delay (approx 10-15 mins) the Libre results don’t make sense.  Sometimes the Libre result is lower than a finger prick ie Libre bleeps to warn of low BG (set at 4.4) and when I finger prick it might record 5. or 6.


----------



## Doghouse (Jun 28, 2022)

Hi, Long time since I've been here...
I have use Libre 1 in the past, but gave up because I was buying my own sensors and the things were unreliable. Comms would stop in fits and starts, then give up altogether on about 40% of those used. I have just been on a NHS training session. I fitted a new sensor during the session, the a2x reader recognized it, and after the 1 hour settling in time it reported that the sensor had expired and I needed to fit another one.

Abbott replaced the sensor, which is now on my arm and working well. 

I understand the reason for this interstitial fluid reading device giving different readings to a finger prick blood reader, and I do not trust it completely. However I think its strength is in showing an overall picture of how BG is changing with food and exercise for the cost of zero holes in the fingers, a good tool for de-bugging problems.

I intend to continue using test strips for things like calculating carb top up before bed, etc.


----------



## trophywench (Jun 28, 2022)

For me too, Libre 2 is far better for spotting trends than it is for telling me immediately before I eat whether I need to add a correction to the bolus for that food.  As it happens my Combo insulin pump relies on me using the matched glucometer/remote control to test my BG, then the bolus wizard within that calculates the insulin dose for the amount of carbs I'm about to eat the having done that I press a button on it to tell the pump to deliver the insulin - hence I'm by no means relying solely on the Libre anyway.  From Day 1 with the Libre 1 it was not advised to rely on it wholly where insulin doses were concerned, so I never have and still don't.

Libre just said I was 20.1.  (anything's possible, I haven't been well today, upset tum so a bit difficult to predict anything and try to stay eating bland stuff for a bit)  Glucometer said 18.1 too - so obviously I had a correction.


----------



## nonethewiser (Jun 29, 2022)

Not happy about providing personal info so will write here.

Libre 2 has been ground breaking, from testing bg 8+ times day to maybe 3x tests per week. Unlike 1 version find libre 2 more accurate at higher & lower levels & added bonus of alarms is big factor in reducing hypos & hypers, so overall extremely pleased, just wish device was out years before.


----------



## Purls of Wisdom (Jul 1, 2022)

New to Diabetes and even newer to Libre 2. I have needle phobia. I heavily rely on L2 unless the reading is alarming high or Hypos. Not in a position to say anything else.


----------



## Bloden (Jul 1, 2022)

I just wish my Libre 2 alarms’d work - the only one that functions is the loss of signal alarm, and it goes off so often I’ve had to switch it off. What a larf!


----------



## Purls of Wisdom (Jul 2, 2022)

Bloden said:


> I just wish my Libre 2 alarms’d work - the only one that functions is the loss of signal alarm, and it goes off so often I’ve had to switch it off. What a larf!


Mine has been playing up today also. Still 10 more days to go and I do not fancy changing it just yet.


----------



## Amos (Sep 7, 2022)

Bloden said:


> I just wish my Libre 2 alarms’d work - the only one that functions is the loss of signal alarm, and it goes off so often I’ve had to switch it off. What a larf!


I have exactly the same problem. The alarms are very temperamental, and I find it incredibly frustrating.However, I would agree with nonethewiser that the Libre is a great step forward.


----------



## Nige13 (Sep 9, 2022)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Are you using an app, a Freestyle Libre, CGM or insulin pump or other tech to help you manage your diabetes?
> 
> Diabetes UK is planning a new section of the website, and would very much like your experiences and reviews. We’d love to hear from people with all types of diabetes.
> 
> ...


Done


----------

